# cheapest way of calling overseas



## hhl103 (May 3, 2011)

Hi all,

I will start working in Dubai in early september.

I know that I can call anybody freely worldwide just by using software like skype. But my parents are still old-school and don't use computers at all. I search for some info over the internet and it seems that the international telephone service is really expensive in Dubai. Can you guys suggest me the cheapest way to call anybody worldwide? 

Is international telephone card common in Dubai? 

I just want to make calls to Hong Kong and US. How is the rate like if I use skype to call from Dubai to a cell phone in US?


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

I guess I will be seeing you at CUD soon! 

I got a pre-paid plan with Etisalat, with it you can enroll in an "super-off peak plan" for FREE. So during certain times calling is cheap... Incoming calls are always free too! 

Check it out here: Super Internatioanal Off-Peak Plan

Basically for me to call the US on "super off peak" works out to like $0.15/min.


----------



## ehpst (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi,

I got a Elite plan 250 from du on my mobile I find it quite interesting.
For 250 AED, I get 250 minutes international anywhere anytime but also 250 minutes national, 250 SMS, 250Mb of data.
They have similar plans for 100/500/750 AED.
Then again, choosing a plan will depend upon your usage and needs...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Set up skype or google talk or yahoo talk to forward a call to you from a paid number throught them. It is a bit more then the super off peak rates, but then, you dont have to bother with it. Incoming calls are free. I think mine is .23 a min. Then use the work arounds to use the services when at home by your computer. 

If you have family that have blackberries back home, that appears to be the cheapest option to be able to communicate on the regular. I have the 90 dirham package and free email and bbm and messengers and internet at 50gb a month. Not as nice as just sitting and talking but nice to be in constant contact with people from home.


----------



## hhl103 (May 3, 2011)

ehpst said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got a Elite plan 250 from du on my mobile I find it quite interesting.
> For 250 AED, I get 250 minutes international anywhere anytime but also 250 minutes national, 250 SMS, 250Mb of data.
> ...


That's very useful, thank you! 

By 250 minutes international, does it include both calling out and receiving calls? Paying 250 AED for all of these benefits, that's a good deal!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Incoming calls are free on your cell phone.


----------

